# Angeln in Spanien



## Roadmaster (31. Juli 2005)

Hi leute bin blutiger anfänger und hätte da mal ein paar fragen.
1.Brauche ich für spanien(l-estartit/ girona) einen fischerreischein?
2. was für ne ausrüstung könnt ihr mir empfehlen(will von land aus angeln)
3.was für fische sollte ich ködern
   Vielen dank   Roadmaster


----------



## zanderzocker1 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Hi,normalerweise brauch man in Spanien keinen Fischerreischein ich selbst hab in Spanien auch ohne gefischt.Am besten wäre eine 2,70m-3,00m rute,als rolle ist die cormoran seacor sehr geignet(bei askari sehr billig)und du solltest eine monofile schnur von 0,25mm auf sardinen bis zu 0,45mm auf die großen räuber(die großen sind nur zimlich weit drausen zu fangen also am besten eine rute mit wg-150g).Am sinvollsten wär esw auf sardinen die gibt es sehr oft am ufer.  Euer Zanderzocker1


----------



## WalKo (7. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

@Zanderzocker1
Du verbreitest falsche Informationen.

In Spanien braucht man einen Angelschein und der heißt  ,,Licencia de Pesca,, . Kostet glaube ich ca. 10€ pro Jahr.
Normalerweise kann man ihn irgendwo im Rathaus kaufen, selten bei der Bank. 
Manche Banken  manche das als Service, müssen  ihn aber auch per Post von den Behörden besorgen. 
Ich habe meinen in einer Bank erworben. 
Bei manchen Gewässern braucht man noch eine Genehmigung vom Eigentümer.    
Am besten im Angelgeschäft in Spanien fragen, die werden vermutlich Bescheid sagen können.
Die Spanier selber angeln (bei Alicante) im Meer meistens ohne, viele wissen gar nicht das man einen braucht. 
Wie es mit den Strafen ist, wenn man keinen hat, weis ich nicht. 
Aber es gibt Kontrollen. 
Weis nicht ob am Meer, aber am Stausee wurden Bekannte von mir schon  ein paar mal kontrolliert. 
Es wäre auch möglich, das die Spanische Polizei Touristen und Einheimische in dieser frage verschieden behandelt. Die spanische Polizei ist sehr autoritär, läst sich auf keine Diskussionen ein und wird schnell handgreiflich. 
Also aufpassen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## ThorstenECN (7. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Ich würde es keinem Raten in Spanien ohne Schein zu fischen!!!!! 
Die Polizei dort versteht absolut keinen Spass, und beschlagtnahmt sofort sämtliches Angelgerät. Außerdem gibt es eine saftige Geldstrafe.
Wir hatten unsere Angelscheine immer vom Reiseveranstalter bekommen aber es gibt die Scheine auch in den meisten Angelshops (zumindest war es so am Ebro).
Außerdem mußt du bei einer Kontrolle auch den Personalausweis vorlegen!!!


----------



## Bluefish01 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Schau mal hier 

http://www.spain-online.de/costablanca/sport/htdocs/fischen_angeln_costablanca.htm


----------



## ralle (7. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Hallo Bluefish01

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !


----------



## Sargo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Angeln im Meer ist gratis für alle Flüsse und Seen braucht man eine
Erlaubnis !!!!!
Viel Spaß.

Das Angeln im Meer in Spanien ist eine glatte Enttäuschung, Portugal ist da 
viiiiiiel besser !

Jens alia Sargo     #h  #h  #h  








			
				Roadmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute bin blutiger anfänger und hätte da mal ein paar fragen.
> 1.Brauche ich für spanien(l-estartit/ girona) einen fischerreischein?
> 2. was für ne ausrüstung könnt ihr mir empfehlen(will von land aus angeln)
> 3.was für fische sollte ich ködern
> Vielen dank   Roadmaster


----------



## zanderzocker1 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

ich hab in spanien eine woche ohne schein geangelt so hat es mir auch mein opa gesagt das man ohne schein angeln darf??????wenn das so ist tut es mir natürlich sehr leid.und danke für den tipp euer zandezocker1


----------



## Lausitzerangler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien*

Jo meer ist glaub ich wie in Frankreich frei. Da kann jeder angeln für Binnengewässer braucht man eine Karte. 

Einfach mal informieren und das mit der Polizei stimmt auch die kassieren alles ein und saftige Strafe kommt auch noch.

Mfg Andreas


----------

